# Music reflects life, Life reflects music...



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2013)

did you ever feel you could relate to songs? like the song was made for you? well that's what this thread is about. music that i feel was pages took outta my life... I'll start with the man himself, bob. a lot of songs bob wrote has special meaning in my life....... enjoy



"the stone that the builder refuse, will always be the head cornerstone."

[video=youtube;VP8EVKgIYsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP8EVKgIYsg[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2013)

"we refuse to be, what you wanted us to be. we are what we are, and that's the way it's gonna be"..... "rebel, rebel"...

[video=youtube;X9RwgP26Ipo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9RwgP26Ipo[/video]


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably my favorite song of all time. There's a lot of complex emotion in these lyrics for me. Lots of memories.

[video=youtube;GCQHKopcv-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCQHKopcv-0[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

^^^^ thanks for sharing dude.. here is another song that hits close to home at times.. enjoy..

"if there's one thing in my life that's missing. it's the time that i spend alone, sailing on the cool and bright clear water. there's lots of those friendly people, they're showing me ways to go. but i never want to lose their inspiration. time for, a cool change. I know that it's time for a cool change. now that my life is so pre-arranged, I know that it's time for a cool change",...

[video=youtube;J1Jkmm2irYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Jkmm2irYc[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2013)

sometimes I'm feeling this song too. no explanation needed.....

[video=youtube;jGqrvn3q1oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqrvn3q1oo[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

it's spring and I'm in love, so I'm feeling this song right now..

lyrics say it all............

[video=youtube;Xe-S7rwntI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe-S7rwntI8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not feeling like the above post anymore, lol. spring time false alarms 

this is what I'm really feeling

"there you are crying again but your loveliness won't cover your shame. there you are, you're taking true love. while you're taking true love, you given the blame. how could i be so wrong, to think that we could get along. days I wasted with you child, if I count there'd be a million or 2. now I stand alone to the memory that haunts me, that haunts me. ya i walk alone thru the rhapsody that taunts me, taunts me..."
[video=youtube;7C1JGH8jSlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C1JGH8jSlE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 29, 2013)

From time to time I bet a lot of people could relate to this song. I know I can.

[video=youtube;KcGP0nXPQ70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcGP0nXPQ70[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> From time to time I bet a lot of people could relate to this song. I know I can.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the grand illusion
> ...


thanks for sharing that talon. love the lyrics 





felt like playing this song due to the current state of affairs going on in this crazy world

[video=youtube;UzOiGexSegA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzOiGexSegA[/video]


"check out the real situation, nation war against nation. where did it all begin? when will it end? well it seems like total destruction, only solution. and there ain't no use, no one can stop them now."...


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 31, 2013)

This is a song I first heard a few years ago. It helped me to accept a lot of major changes in my life at the time and it remains to this day one of the most profound songs I know. It still affects me deeply every time.
(I actually prefer the portugese version by Elis Regina but Susannah McCorkle does a great job too)
[video=youtube;6MNknFy2gdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MNknFy2gdQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks for sharing that song evlmunkee. amazing how music can touch our lives huh  music is a powerful tool 




well, like the title of the thread says, music reflects life. life reflects music...

lyrics tell the story. if you wanna know the story, then you gotta listen to the song....
[video=youtube;B2MCptNzNlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2MCptNzNlg[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

"when i was just a little child. happiness was there awhile. then from me it slipped one day. happiness come back I say"....
[video=youtube;BHyQSjALJZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHyQSjALJZQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;FaRPE7hmjp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaRPE7hmjp0[/video]
my heavens low but the songs the same 
seems I'm always looking when I hear your name 
you've been away but don't leave this side 
seen all of your faces you've tried to hide 
so I'm sitting here in a train station 
Lord knows I step with no hesitation
Oh I've seen through your lies
still I'm one still I'm one to testify and I say 


I'll find a way to let you know 
hold me close when tradewinds blow 
chances are you're over me, I'll catch that train eventually 

to the questions that you're asking 
I've only expected everything 
these arms of mine are burning 
as I see, as I see the pages turning 

CHORUS

my heavens low but the songs the same 
seems I'm always looking when I hear your name 
you've been away but don't leave this side 
seen all of your faces you've tried to hide 
so I'm sitting here in a train station 
Lord knows I step with no hesitation
Oh I've seen through your lies
still I'm one still I'm one to testify and I say

CHORUSx2

Said I'm sorry 
Said I'm sorry
I'm a lover
I'm a lover who says he's sorry 
Said I'm sorry 
Said I'm sorry
I'm a lover
I'm a lover who says he's sorry 
Said I'm sorry 
Said I'm sorry
I'm a lover
I'm a lover who says he's sorry


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 7, 2013)

Sad, but true story.....for me and, I'm sure many others.

[video=youtube;RHT7Kr_50Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHT7Kr_50Uo[/video]

I said "i love you"
She began to cry
She said she needed a friend
I said "i'll try"
Soon we'd say nothing
Somehow I never wondered why

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone

I'd loved her always
She didn't know
I tried patience
Let a friendship grow
I tried to keep her
That's what made her go

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone

Beauty and the beast
Was how it seemed to be
A love like hers
Ain't meant for guys like me
Some call me crazy
Some politely call me free
But either way you see

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone

I'm trying to forget you but it just won't work
Think I'm losing my mind, think I'm going berserk
I love you with a passion that you just don't know
And I kinda wish right now that I was telling you so
I could rant, or rave, or play some little game
But when I look into your eyes, it all seems the same
That you weren't meant for me and that's a sad but true fact
Now I don't care how I look and don't care how I act
'cause you set me free
I'm a man among men
But when I think of what I missed it starts all again

Now alone in the darkness of each new day
My heart is on it's own
I wanna rip it from my chest and throw it away
Watch this bassman take me home

I guess some day
Love will soon be here
And maybe then
I'll see things more clear
I guess I got excited
Cause it felt so near
And

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone I'm alone

But I know I'd give my life
Just to hold her now
And who knows
I might see her around

Hopes can always go up
Tears can only come down

You see, she left me
She left me
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone
I'm alone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

yup, I ain't gonna lie, I do. I just keep the volume down 80% of the time, lol
[video=youtube;iW5EzxFR4SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW5EzxFR4SM[/video]

My ego is my imaginary friend,
He was with me when I was only imagining,
I had dreams of the league,
One day I play Kobe,
I walk up to puff and he already know me,
Coulda let the dream killers, kill my self esteem,
Or use the arrogance as a steam that power my dreams,
And my ego​


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Apr 9, 2013)

I spent one day on a sail boat, loved it, this reminded me of it  thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

MarijuanaMomma said:


> I spent one day on a sail boat, loved it, this reminded me of it  thanks


thank you for taking a gander.  have a wonderful day


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SEuKkcX1uKA
This song is so sexy and powerful...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SEuKkcX1uKA
> This song is so sexy and powerful...


hi there hereshegrows  thanks for stopping by. good to see you around these parts. lovely song by the way. thanks for sharing. I love this song.

[video=youtube;SEuKkcX1uKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SEuKkcX1uKA[/video]
Baby, when I think about you, I think about love
Darlin', don't live without you and your love
If I had those golden dreams of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the Heaven 'til I'm dyin' on the way

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Baby, if I think about you, I think about love
Darlin' if I live without you, I live without love
And if I had the sun and moon, we will shine them
I would give you both night and day of satisfyn'

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

And if I had those golden dreams of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the Heaven 'til I'm dyin' on the way

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Well I feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Well I feel like makin' love​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

"...it's a force field. I wear my heart upon my sleeve, like a big deal. your love falls down on me, surround me like a waterfall. and there's no stopping us right now. I feel so close to you right now..."

[video=youtube;dGghkjpNCQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGghkjpNCQ8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 11, 2013)

In a positive way, I had a life changing day today. I accomplished a major goal I've been working on for 5 years. Right now I am sooooo happy!

[video=youtube;GFjChRo8QmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFjChRo8QmU[/video]


all that rain
outside my window
but I'll live on I know
its gettin' better every day
soon the sun will shine
through my window
when its gonna come
you know i really, couldnt say
but i know, its gettin better
every day

ahh its gettin better now
every day
yeah yeah yea yea
im a hard workin man doin all that i can
tryin to make ends meat
just a makin my way through this jungle today
its gettin the best of me
but i know its gettin better
and a change is gonna come my way
yes i know its gettin better
better every day
ah ha yea
been a changin the scene
if ya know what i mean
good things are comin my way
now im livin my life and im doin it right
sun shinin every day

i can feel it gettin better
and a change is gonna come my way
yes i feel it gettin better
better every day

now its only gettin better
and a change has finally come my way
yes its only so much better
aaaah gettin better every day
aaah yea yea yea gettin better
oaaah every day
i feel it
gettin better
its gettin better
im gettin better
im gettin better


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

lyrics tell the story. if you wanna know the story, you gotta listen to the song....
[video=youtube;2EwViQxSJJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EwViQxSJJQ[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;NvR60Wg9R7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q[/video]
Sitting here wasted and wounded 
At this old piano 
Trying hard to capture 
The moment this morning I don't know 
'Cause a bottle of vodka 
Is still lodged in my head 
And some blonde gave me nightmares 
I think that she's still in my bed 
As I dream about movies 
They won't make of me when I'm dead 
With an ironclad fist I wake up and 
French kiss the morning 
While some marching band keeps 
Its own beat in my head 
While we're talking 
About all of the things that I long to believe 
About love and the truth and 
What you mean to me 
And the truth is baby you're all that I need 
I want to lay you down in a bed of roses 
For tonite I sleep on a bed of nails 
I want to be just as close as the Holy Ghost is 
And lay you down on a bed of roses 
Well I'm so far away 
That each step that I take is on my way home 
A king's ransom in dimes I'd given each night 
Just to see through this payphone 
Still I run out of time 
Or it's hard to get through 
Till the bird on the wire flies me back to you 
I'll just close my eyes and whisper, 
Baby blind love is true 
I want to lay you down in a bed of roses 
For tonite I sleep on a bed of nails 
I want to be just as close as the Holy Ghost is 
And lay you down on a bed of roses 
The hotel bar hangover whiskey's gone dry 
The barkeeper's wig's crooked 
And she's giving me the eye 
I might have said yeah 
But I laughed so hard I think I died 
Now as you close your eyes 
Know I'll be thinking about you 
While my mistress she calls me 
To stand in her spotlight again 
Tonite I won't be alone 
But you know that don't 
Mean I'm not lonely I've got nothing to prove 
For it's you that I'd die to defend 
I want to lay you down in a bed of roses 
For tonite I sleep on a bed of nails 
I want to be just as close as the Holy Ghost is 
And lay you down on a bed of roses


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

Truly Great topic doc. There is no feeling quite as powerful as being at a live show. The overwhelming rush of adrenaline. hearing...feeling thousands of ppl yelling, screaming, cheering. Wow so much energy floating around. I almost always leave concerts totally exhausted. Sadly it has been many years since seeing a live show. I hope to change that this year.

Two songs that have a lot of meaning and memories to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hthj9KZrgpo This song reminds me of two of my best friends. One would frequently say "catch ya on the flip side" he and I went to a PJ concert in 2000. 

The other was living life pretty fast but in a good way. Both were killed in accidents a little over a year apart. One on a motorcycle less than three blocks from his house. the other less than a mile from my house. All the while I was struggling with a very powerful addiction. Typing and listening to this makes me cry thinking about it. A tuff time indeed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Bt7R6IdWE 
I listen to this and it makes me think tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

Unplugged is by far the best version of these songs. 

..And yet I fight 
And yet I fight 
This battle all alone 
No one to cry to 
No place to call home 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1t18suYTiGA


Seen these guys several times. Scotty used to be a heluva frontman. Very entertaining stage antics. Not so much anymore from what I've heard. He played locally a few months ago. A few friends went to see him the show sucked they said, and they were with me at the previous tours.

...And I feel that time's a-wasting, go
So where ya going 'til tommorrow?
And I see that these are lies to come
So would you even care?

...And I feel, so much depends on the weather
So is it raining in your bedroom?
And I see, that these are the eyes of disarray
Would you even care?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3iiqKx1OeC0

edit: sorry for the ad at the beginning of the first one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

ya, that's me too sometimes..
[video=youtube;x7EsC1TMzrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7EsC1TMzrA[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

I love it when music gives me goosebumps and kind of an uneasy feeling in my stomach. Not uneasy in a bad way, almost like you are somehow harnessing some of the energy given off by the flow of lyrics and sound but your body doesn't know how to use it. I blew a speaker in my truck creating my own private concert to good music.

This chick can sure belt it man. Really like this song. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fmCoUjOMXU

.. theres a fire starting in my heart
reaching a fever pitch it's bringin me out the dark

The scars of your love, remind me of us
they keep me thinking that we almost had it all

The scars of your love they leave me breathless
I can't help thinking...

we could have had it all
rolling in the deep
you had my heart inside of your hand
and you played it... to the beat


It reminds me of being at the beach riding bikes half drunk on the boardwalk. There was a street performing band covering it well. A good image that I will never forget.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=dailymotion;xcugie]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcugie_ub40-i-can-t-help-falling-in-love-w_music[/video]

This is one of those songs that once it's in my head I can't get out....It's one of my all time faves. I love songs that have a bit of a bounce to them.



Wise men say only fools rush in
But I can't help falling in love with you
Shall I stay
Would it be a sin
If I can't help falling in love with you

Like a river flows surely to the sea
Darling so it goes
Some things are meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
For I can't help falling in love with you

Like a river flows surely to the sea
Darling so it goes
Some things are meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
For I can't help falling in love with you
For I can't help falling in love with you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

editing post hold on

ok, let's try this again, lol.

hi there hereshegrows. the video isn't working but I do know that song. it's a song I love as well. not sure which version you had up, but since I love reggae, I'll put up the ub40 version for you 
hope you had a good day. and thanks for following my music thread. i appreciate it

[video=youtube;Ajp0Uaw4rqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajp0Uaw4rqo[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> editing post hold on
> 
> ok, let's try this again, lol.
> 
> ...


Yes, ub40 is the version I had in mind...that's why I mentioned the bounce in the music 

As for your post, this song and video has also been near and dear to my heart. I use to be a potter many years ago, I had to sell my wheel but hope to buy one back again some day. This really makes me miss it. Truth be told, Demi has no idea how to pot but it's still such a sexy and beautiful scene. love it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> As for your post, this song and video has also been near and dear to my heart. I use to be a potter many years ago, I had to sell my wheel but hope to buy one back again some day. This really makes me miss it. Truth be told, Demi has no idea how to pot but it's still such a sexy and beautiful scene. love it!


you must have seen my post before the edit, hahahaha

well since you seen it, I'll post up the video. I love this song. reminds me of the movie ghost. I loved that movie. did you know I cried when I saw it in the theaters? not full on cry but shed a couple tears cry lol, ya I'm a softy at heart. 

unchained melody
[video=youtube;HvyCMgAajqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvyCMgAajqk[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;FC3AlHYT2Ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FC3AlHYT2Ic[/video]

G'morning all, it's a beautiful day here today, the sun is shining and I'm feeling happy and alive
I got this song "Sunshine" by Nazareth in my head today. In my opinion, this band was under recognized, I loved their music in the 80's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

One last tune for the day.. 

music reflects life,... life reflects music..

[video=youtube;sX9Y1xxz0Dk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9Y1xxz0Dk[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 16, 2013)

Cruizin in the summertime w/the top down. Some good smoke and good friends. Nowhere to go and all day to get there. 

Good times good times

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-5FI21s6M


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 16, 2013)

Heard this song on the radio a few years back. The beat and guitar grabbed me. One of those songs that is full of energy and emotion. I immediately added it to my Itunes. I never saw the video until now. Not exactly what I expected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXEfa3JnPDU&list=UUihEsKQOVDl8t5IcFeeAqnw


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. G, hereshegrows, and joe, your all posting awesome tunes. Just about every song in this thread brings me way up...or way down. It seems to be a thread of songs with extreme lyrics. I guess that's the reality of life, as reflected by music.

[video=youtube;SuFScoO4tb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuFScoO4tb0[/video]

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you. 

I can always find someone 
to say they sympathize. 
If I wear my heart out on my sleeve. 
But I don't want some pretty face 
to tell me pretty lies. 
All I want is someone to believe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

hey thanks for sharing gang! loving the tunes as well.. thanks for following the thread y'all. and continue sharing  I love it! 



. thanks for viewing,.... music reflects life, life reflects music.


" I am beautiful, no matter what they say. words can't bring me down. I am beautiful, in every single way. yes words can't bring me down... so don't you bring me down, today "

[video=youtube;-USUDzycRvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-USUDzycRvM[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;G6G1fIbulvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=G6G1fIbulvo[/video]

I'm off to bed, good night fellow posters...I love the tunes. Here's one from one of my favourite Canadian Artists, I'm not sure he gets much play your way. This guys really gets into his music.



Hold On I'll Be Back For You It Won't Be Long
But For Now There's Something There That's Calling Me
So Take Me Down That Lonesome Road
Point Me East And Let Me Go
This Suitcase Weighs Me Down With Memories

I Just Want To Be The One You Run To
I Just Want To Be The One You Come To
I Just Want To Be There With Someone When The Night Comes
Lets Put All Our Cares Behind Us
And Go Where They'll Never Find Us
I Just Want To Be There Beside You 
When The Night Comes
When The Night Comes

Two Spirits In The Night
We Can Leave Before The Morning Light
When There's Nothing Left To Lose
And Nothing Left To Fear
So Meet Me On The Edge Of Town
Won't Keep You Waiting I'll Be Around
Then You And I Will Just Roll Right Out Of Here

I Just Want To Be The One You Run To
I Just Want To Be The One You Come To
I Just Want To Be With Someone When The Night Comes
Lets Put All Our Cares Behind Us
And Go Where They'll Never Find Us
I Just Want To Be There Beside You
When The Night Comes
When The Night Comes

I Know There Will Be A Time For You And I
Just Take My Hand And Run Away
Pick Up All The Pieces Of This Shattered Dream
We'll Make It Out Some Day
We'll Be Coming Back To Stay

I Want To Be The One You Run To
To Be The One You Come To
I Want To Be The One You Run To

I Want To Be The One You Run To
I Want To Be The One You Come To
I Just Want To Be There With Someone
When The Night Comes
Lets Put All Our Cares Behind Us
And Go Where They'll Never Find Us
I Just Want To Be There Beside You
When The Night Comes
When The Night Comes


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> " I am beautiful, no matter what they say. words can't bring me down. I am beautiful, in every single way. yes words can't bring me down... so don't you bring me down, today "
> [video=youtube;-USUDzycRvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-USUDzycRvM[/video]


She has an amazing voice. Like this song a-lot.


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again.





*


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;G6G1fIbulvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=G6G1fIbulvo[/video]
> I'm not sure he gets much play your way. This guys really gets into his music.


I like me some joe for sure! He gets plenty of play in my ride.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY&list=ALBTKoXRg38BADCxRRSCXCLWD85JuV1aFD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCrlyX6XbTU&list=ALBTKoXRg38BADCxRRSCXCLWD85JuV1aFD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpgY5S3AcSw


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Dr. G, hereshegrows, and joe, your all posting awesome tunes. Just about every song in this thread brings me way up...or way down. It seems to be a thread of songs with extreme lyrics. I guess that's the reality of life, as reflected by music.
> 
> 
> Honesty is such a lonely word.
> ...





hereshegrows said:


> I'm off to bed, good night fellow posters...I love the tunes. Here's one from one of my favourite Canadian Artists, I'm not sure he gets much play your way. This guys really gets into his music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to bump these 2 posts cause the lyrics are super spot on.. it's 2 songs that I can totally relate too. it fits right in to the 'memoirs of dr. greenhorn'. powerful lyrics. great stuff gang.. 

music reflecting life... I could tell my whole life story thru music. powerful tool




and @joe macclennan. thanks for sharing those tunes! I love those tunes from him. 


anyone else feel like telling their story in a song, feel free to post em up here. along with a little caption of course.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;auVMmUiTvJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auVMmUiTvJ0[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;BvsX03LOMhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsX03LOMhI[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

music reflects life, life reflects music...
[video=youtube;k2C5TjS2sh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2C5TjS2sh4[/video]
*
Lay a whisper on my pillow,
leave the winter on the ground.
I wake up lonely,
there's air of silence in the bedroom
and all around
Touch me now, I close my eyes and dream away.

It must have been love but it's over now.
It must have been good but I lost it somehow.
It must have been love but it's over now.
From the moment we touched, 'til the time had run out.

Make-believing we're together that I'm sheltered by your heart.
But in and outside I've turned to water like a teardrop in your palm.
And it's a hard winters day, I dream away.

It must have been love but it's over now.
It's all that I wanted, now I'm living without.
It must have been love but it's over now,
it's where the water flows, it's where the wind blows.


*


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 17, 2013)

One of my favs. Hearing this on my laptops' shitty speakers makes me want to go out and blow the rest of my speakers in my truck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmRDV0a_70


There's a shadow just behind me,
Shrouding every step I take,
Making every promise empty,
Pointing every finger at me.
Waiting like a stalking butler
Who upon the finger rests.
Murder now the path of "must we"
Just because the son has come.

Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
Something but the past is done?
Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
Something but the past is done?

Why can't we not be sober?
I just want to start this over.
Why can't we drink forever.
I just want to start this over.

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
I will work to elevate you
Just enough to bring you down.

Mother Mary won't you whisper
Something but the past is done.
Mother Mary won't you whisper
Something but the past is done.

Why can't we not be sober?
Just want to start this over.
Why can't we sleep forever.
I just want to start this over.

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
Trust me ​_[x5]

Why can't we not be sober?
Just want to start things over.
Why can't we sleep forever.
I just want to start this over.

I want what I want [x4]_


----------



## novicegrower922 (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;j08iHBqiavU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j08iHBqiavU[/video]
Pardon me
Want to live in a fantasy
Quietly
Show you everything you'll ever need
I hope you'll take it
I know you're faking just a little bit
Come on and taste it
Just get excited cause you're giving in

Come and see
How the wind in your hair will feel differently
Catch and release
The lure above

Who&#8230;

Here we are
in the bathwater overflow
Later on
Don't say I didn't tell you so
maybe i didn't but you've taken it
Knew you were faking just a little bit
Now that you've tasted
No need to fight it cause you've given in

Follow me
Down the streams of sweat on your body
Can't believe
The lure was enough

Do you see?
How the wind in your hair now feels differently
Catch and release
The lure above
Who knows how this feeling grows?
Was it truly worth
Truly worth the starting
Who knows why the engine's blown
hope it's truly worth
Truly worth the parting

Follow me
Down the streams of sweat on your body
Can't believe
The lure was enough
Do you see?
How the wind in your hair now feels differently
Catch and release the lure above

Guess the lure was enough
Guess the lure was enough
Yes the lure was enough


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

</3 ...

[video=youtube;XktaLh9bPtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XktaLh9bPtk[/video]
I can think of younger days when living for my life
Was everything a man could want to do.
I could never see tomorrow, but I was never told about the sorrow.


And how can you mend a broken heart? 
How can you stop the rain from falling down? 
How can you stop the sun from shining? 
What makes the world go round? 
How can you mend this broken man? 
How can a loser ever win? 
Please help me mend my broken heart and let me live again.


I can still feel the breeze that rustles through the trees
And misty memories of days gone by
We could never see tomorrow, noone said a word about the sorrow.


And how can you mend a broken heart? 
How can you stop the rain from falling down? 
How can you stop the sun from shining? 
What makes the world go round? 
How can you mend this broken man? 
How can a loser ever win? 
Please help me mend my broken heart and let me live again.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;jVO8sUrs-Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVO8sUrs-Pw[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;DPL_SV3n7IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=DPL_SV3n7IU[/video]

This is from one of the first albums I ever bought when it was on vinyl, I just about worn the record out. This song comes to the forefront of my mind right now.



*"Wish You Were Here"

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.
*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

maybe that's because, you're the other part of me,....
[video=youtube;GkL7cVqIZHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkL7cVqIZHU[/video]


and that gang, is my life. end of story, or shall I say, to be continued...... thanks for any and all who have took the time to view this thread and listen to my life stories thru music. hope y'all enjoyed this wild roller coaster ride

deuces gang!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;76kHRG96ciE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=76kHRG96ciE[/video]

This song captures the essence of my childhood growing up on an Island in Eastern Canada. I love all kinds of music and have everything from folk to hiphop in my collection. This is one you have to take a moment, sit back, listen and chill... Hope someone can appreciate and enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 19, 2013)

Great thread my friend. Was a pleasure to read it.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 19, 2013)

I first met her 10 months ago, but we didn't truly discover eachother until last night. WOW!!!

[video=youtube;5j7UnHbauFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j7UnHbauFU[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;2rgepWg4rzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 20, 2013)

Sonbitch!!! I got so excited when my new 'friend' calls me up a little while ago and invites me over. She says she wants me to smoke her out for 420. I drop what I'm doing and 'run' over to see her. Once there I experienced the joy of meeting *her husband! *I didn't know she was married!! I did notice her wearing a wedding ring, and I'm sure she has never worn that before when I saw her. At least I found out about her quickly. How can people be so cruel?

[video=youtube;i3MXiTeH_Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 22, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Sonbitch!!! I got so excited when my new 'friend' calls me up a little while ago and invites me over. She says she wants me to smoke her out for 420. I drop what I'm doing and 'run' over to see her. Once there I experienced the joy of meeting *her husband! *I didn't know she was married!! I did notice her wearing a wedding ring, and I'm sure she has never worn that before when I saw her. At least I found out about her quickly. How can people be so cruel?
> 
> [video=youtube;i3MXiTeH_Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3MXiTeH_Pg[/video]



That's a terrible thing to do to someone! I can't even believe that. Forget her then~ I do love the song though. I always thought it was my theme song in life. I moved so many times in my twenties I lost count. This song seemed to fit me.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 22, 2013)

As a child, spent my summers living on a boat and cruising lake Michigan. One night we encountered a storm, and an engine caught fire. We didn't know if we would make it back to harbor on 1 engine in 15 foot seas...the mayday call went out...but we made it. Someone did a nice job with this original footage, reminds me that stormy night every time I hear the weepy guitar intro. 

Great thread!

[video=youtube;hgI8bta-7aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/video]


----------



## texin (Apr 22, 2013)

http://youtu.be/hvKyBcCDOB4


----------



## texin (Apr 22, 2013)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Lb9q1ScC4cg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Jason Aldean


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 22, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> That's a terrible thing to do to someone! I can't even believe that. Forget her then~


Thank you, that sounds like great advice and I will take it! On Saturday I was completly crushed. Yesterday I was just mad. Today I just got home from work and see that she left me several messages on my answering machine. It seems she thought nothing at all of telling me she was married, and much less about telling me in the manner that she did. I also doubt that her husband has any idea of her 'ways'. Her phone messages to me shall go unanswered.

I'll be hurting for a while, but this is the last song I'll post on this subject. It's a 'get your head together' song for me.

[video=youtube;3aGBXrJ6e34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aGBXrJ6e34[/video]

There's not much as far as lyrics to this tune, but here they are.....

Pick up the pieces
Pick up the pieces
Pick up the pieces
Pick up the pieces

Pick up the pieces
Pick up the pieces
Pick up the pieces
Pick up the pieces


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;gfDJRVh1FcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfDJRVh1FcY[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;c_dQP1wNFxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_dQP1wNFxg[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 22, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> [video=youtube;c_dQP1wNFxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_dQP1wNFxg[/video]


hmmm, your post didn't work on my end Cockatoo


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> d an engine caught fire. We didn't know if we would make it back to harbor on 1 engine in 15 foot seas...the mayday call went out...but we made it.


A friend and I almost drowned in a boating accident.All my fault too, as I was the captain. Pretty scary stuff indeed. It didn't dampen our love for the water tho, we were out fishing the next weekend in one of my other boats. I learned a very valuable lesson that day.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 23, 2013)

One helluva good artist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b1k4N2ci6E

How can you just leave me standing?Alone in a world that's so cold (So cold)Maybe I'm just too demandingMaybe I'm just like my father too boldMaybe you're just like my motherShe's never satisfied (She's never satisfied)Why do we scream at each other?This is what it sounds likeWhen doves cry


Seen these guys several times. There is nothing quite as awe inspiring as watching several thousand ppl. go from bone breaking moshing to an almost hypnotized trance in seconds. Great time to lite one up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yu50mYL5mo

We sail through endless skiesstars shine like eyesthe black night sighsThe moon in silver treesfalls down in tearslight of the nightThe earth, a purple blazeof sapphire haze[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/planet-caravan-lyrics-pantera.html ]in orbit always
While down below the treesbathed in cool breezesilver starlight breaks down the nightAnd so we pass on by the crimson eyeof great god Marsas we travel the universe


----------



## manroger4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Music is indispensable in life and it plays a very important role for everyone. It just means both creating art for the better development of life.
And more than that, music is an expression of human joy, when people happy, singing people. Because music is a means of expressing human emotions that people are not always happy, so they invent the kind of music to sing in sorrow. What is the sound does not appear when the people happy but also sad when people present. The music became more a means to express human suffering, despair, loneliness, anger, Coal Division, responsible body ...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 24, 2013)

In 1976, there was still enough left of this country to take at least some pride in...unfortunately not the case these days. This song was written during better times, and for the Bicentennial:

"Once, long ago...one word from your lips and the world turned around. But somehow you've changed...so far away. I long for the past, and dream of a day with you...Madame Blue"

"Red, white, and blue, gaze in your looking glass...you're not a child anymore. Red white and blue, lift up your hearts and make a new start."

[video=youtube;4L4vZ_l9j8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L4vZ_l9j8o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Belongs in this thread...

[video=youtube;8dzRdyC0abA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzRdyC0abA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 25, 2013)

Keepin' the thread moving along with a little Kiki.

[video=youtube;SLQRW7J_D0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLQRW7J_D0U[/video]

Ain't got no trouble in my life
No foolish dream to make me cry
I'm never frightened or worried
I know I'll always get by
I heat up, I cool down
When something gets in my way I go around it
Don't let life get me down
Gonna take it the way that I found it
[I got the music in me] (3 times)
[I got the music in me] (3 times)

They say that life is a circle
But that ain't the way that I found it
I'm Gonna move in a straight line
Keeping my feet firmly on the ground
I heat up, I cool down
I got words in my head so I say them
Don't let life get me down
Catch a hold of my blues and just play them
[I got the music in me] (3 times)
[I got the music in me] (3 times)

Feel funky, feel good
Gonna tell you, I'm in the neighborhood
Gonna fly like a bird on a wing
Hold on to your hat honey, sing, sing, sing
Heat up, cool down
I got words in my head so I say them
Don't let life get me down
Catch a hold of my blues and just play them
[I got the music in me] (3 times)
[I got the music in me] (3 times)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Perhaps no other artist reflects life better than Bob:

[video=youtube;dBBW-3VMNOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBBW-3VMNOA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 29, 2013)

One more...

[video=youtube;r5ZegCEmkN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5ZegCEmkN4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;kiKPYz16l7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiKPYz16l7A[/video]

All of the lonely nights
Waiting for you to come, longing to hold you tight
I need you so desperately
Waiting for you to come bringing your love to me

Id wait a million years
Walk a million miles, cry a million tears
Id swim the deepest sea
Climb the highest hill, just to have you near me

As love is reality
When you are near to me, I am in ecstacy
Id swallow the pain and pride
Baby, I just cant hide all that I feel inside

Id wait a million years
Walk a million miles, cry a million tears
Id swim the deepest sea
Climb the highest hill, just to have you near me

A million years, I would wait for you
A million tears, baby Id be true
A million miles, I would follow you
A million years, if you want me to

Pacing the floor, detest
Sweat pouring down my chest, still I cant love you less
Its worth all the pain and pride
Baby, I just cant hide all that I feel inside

Id wait a million years
Walk a million miles, cry a million tears
Id swim the deepest sea
Climb the highest hill, just to have you near me


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2013)

I can't get those Segar songs out of my head. Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining.

[video=youtube;VjJi_7h93K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjJi_7h93K0[/video]

Lyrics are in the vid.


----------



## Andrew222 (May 5, 2013)

mostly peoples like music when we r alone listen to music............
mostly peoples drive the car listen to music.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 6, 2013)

I wish I could dance to this.
So sexy and emotional. Incredible. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHunor1B3xU
Any of the Riu beauties care to give me a lesson?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 6, 2013)

This one gives me chills when it comes on the radio. Emotion overflowing out of this dude. Regardless of his beliefs or opinions it's undeniable he has talent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twzArGfWPK0

Look, if you had one shot, one opportunity
To seize everything you ever wanted

One moment
Would you capture it or just let it slip?


heres some easy listening.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFugRFKqjFg

But it's all right now, I learned my lesson well.
You see, ya can't please everyone, so ya got to please yourself

so true.


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ufiUD5sEPSs]http://youtu.be/ufiUD5sEPSs[/video]
Out in the streets inspiration comes hard
The joker in the deck keeps handin' me his card
Smilin' friendly he takes me in
Then breaks my back in a game I can't win
Jivin', hustiln', what's it all about?
Everybody always wants the easy way out
Thirty golden pieces for the Judas kiss
What's a nice boy doin' in a place like this?

CHORUS:
Never Surrender - keep your dreams alive
Never Surrender - hold your head up high

Modern apathetics; you got plenty of nothing to say
Some are born to follow: some will make their own way
Today you found a hero tomorrow you'll forget
You're lookin' for convenient truth you haven't found it yet
You don't make commitments no time for regrets
Easy come and easy go and easy to forget
You don't ever take responsibility
Don't you know that part of you is part of me

CHORUS

Never Surrender, it's easier said than done
But you go to finish what's already begun
Never, that's forever, seems like such a long time
But I only got one life to live - It's gonna be mine


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kCdjvTTnzDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCdjvTTnzDU[/video]

You already know all the lyrics.


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

Talk about music reflecting life....that's just "the way it is."

[video=youtube;jFgOSoKeGGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFgOSoKeGGQ[/video]

You probably already know these lyrics too, but here they are anyway.


Doesn't matter who gets the best of who, or who can hurt who the most, no
It never was meant for it to be that way, never should be that way at all

The way it is, that's the way that it goes, happenin' day after day, yes
That's the way it is, that's the way that it goes
Workin' in the strangest ways

Even though we could never seem to work things out
I still love you just the same, I do
I miss your smile and that sparkle in your eyes
You're so beautiful, never change!

What it is, and what it was, what shall be shall be, yeah
Sometimes it happens in the strangest ways
Sometimes it's hard to believe (do you believe?)
Do you believe, can you believe?

The way it is, that's the way that it goes
Workin' in the, workin' in the strangest ways

Now it really don't matter who, who gets the best of who
It never did and it never will, no
It never was meant for it to be that way, why must it be that way at all?

The way it is, that's the way that it goes, happenin' day after day, yeah yeah
That's the way it is, that's the way that it goes
Workin' in the, workin' in the strangest ways
That's the way it is, that's the way it is
That's the way it is, that's the way it goes, yeah

Yeah, that's the way it is, that's the way it goes
That's the way it is, that's the way it goes
I see it happen day after day, yeah, yeah
Now I'm workin' in the strangest ways
Yeah yeah yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Can you believe, do you believe? Do you believe, can you believe?
That's the way it is, that's the way it is, yeah yeah yeah
That's the way it is, that's the way it goes, yes it do

Alright!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

[youtube]eX3ZSlKdsrM[/youtube]
Lyrics are in the video. Enjoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Live is good when you're in love
[youtube]xSOSCYwKAbU[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Live is good when you're in love
> [youtube]xSOSCYwKAbU[/youtube]


 [youtube]H6NRDaldPRU[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 13, 2013)

Simple lyrics capable of being interpreted in many different ways by being read differently or just by relating it to your own personal experiences is what makes a well written song. Mr. Marley was most definitely aware of this fact. 

[youtube]qgWUnuB6quc[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Bob Marley.... huge influence and impact on my life. if i could just be half the man Bob was...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

Happy happy happy


[video=youtube;yZldHDOCNgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Live is good when you're in love


It's the best!

[video=youtube;dQSkuDWhaAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQSkuDWhaAo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> It's the best!
> 
> [video=youtube;dQSkuDWhaAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQSkuDWhaAo[/video]


reminds me of 7th grade at the skating rink w/my girlfriend.


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

Sounds like great times! It came out in 92. Back then I had a part time job as a dj in a bar and my girlfriend at the time was one of the cocktail waitresses. I used to play that song every night for her. 
Man, those were fun times.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

92 huh? 8th grade then


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 14, 2013)

This one I've posted before, but it's buried amongst 175 pages of 80's music...the lyrics I think many can relate to:

[video=youtube;uGDA0Hecw1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

It's the illest
[youtube]pSFyrrhKj1Q[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 16, 2013)

Dr. G, I know we both can relate to this tune.

[video=youtube;A3UoQ69LzSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3UoQ69LzSk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

I Can totally relate to that song Talon. Awesome post.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of you lovers out there can relate to this tune.
[youtube]C8QJmI_V3j4[/youtube]

Music reflects life, life reflects music... feel the love


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

Love Sade...good toking rubbing lubbing music...


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

Sometimes you just have to turn some pages and roll with the changes.
Music reflecting life? You know it is.

[video=youtube;TFwjD9wMeik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFwjD9wMeik[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;nkvLq0TYiwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

take a look at me now...cause there's just an empty space. But to wait for you, well that's All i Can do And that's What i gotta face..[youtube]SRff565pe7o[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

^^^^^I can't bitch because I started it by posting a Phil collins tune, but that song really touched a soft spot in me, Dr G.

How do I know?
Maybe you're trying to use me.
Flying too high can confuse me.
Touch me, but don't take me down.

[video=youtube;fBJ3Bko9-2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBJ3Bko9-2I[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;QUGqt_q8FII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QUGqt_q8FII[/video]

Okay, if you all can put up tunes like the goings on in here, I'm doing my own thing too, lol...here's a little Bob


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

have some sympathy 

[video=youtube;0k4qXYufoh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k4qXYufoh0[/video]
But what's confusing you 
Is just the nature of my game 
Just as every cop is a criminal 
And all the sinners saints 
As heads is tails 
Just call me lucifer 
Cause I'm in need of some restraint 
So if you meet me 
Have some courtesy 
Have some sympathy, and some taste


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

and some shelter 


[video=youtube;QteWXBuPbSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QteWXBuPbSE[/video]

Oh, a storm is threat'ning
My very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away


----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXaXnRbDMUc


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

one more 


[video=youtube;pp95olCn3lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp95olCn3lY[/video]


When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so fucking special

But I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

I want you to notice
When I'm not around
You're so fucking special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here
I don't belong here

She's running out the door
She's running
She run, run, run, runRun

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so fucking special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

Sorry doc. don't mean to clog up your thread, but while playing on youtube I found one that absolutely reflects me and my life. 

can't believe I didn't think to post it before.


[video=youtube;rKFx0MMqb48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFx0MMqb48[/video]

_[Kid Rock]
Livin' my life in a slow hell 
Different girl every night at the hotel 
I ain't seen the sun shine in 3 damn days 
Been fuelin' up on cocaine and whisky 
Wish I had a good girl to miss me 
Lord I wonder if I'll ever change my ways 
I put your picture away 
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to her 
I put your picture away, sat down and cried today 
I can't look at you, while I'm lyin next to her

[Sherly Crow]
I called you last night in the hotel 
Everyone knows but they wont tell 
But their half hearted smiles tell me 
Somethin' just ain't right 
I been waitin' on you for a long time 
Fuelin' up on heartaches and cheap wine 
I ain't heard from you in 3 damn nights 
I put your picture away 
I wonder where you been 
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him 
I put your picture away 
I wonder where you been 
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him 
I saw ya yesterday with an old friend 

[Kid Rock]
It was the same ole same "how have you been" 

[Both]
Since you been gone my worlds been dark & grey 

[Kid Rock]
You reminded me of brighter days 

[Sheryl Crow]
I hoped you were comin' home to stay 
I was headed to church

[Kid Rock]
I was off to drink you away 

[Both]
I thought about you for a long time 
Can't seem to get you off my mind 
I can't understand why we're living life this way
I found your picture today 
I swear I'll change my ways 
I just called to say I want you to come back home 
I found your picture today 
I swear I'll change my ways 
I just called to say I want you to come back home 
I just called to say, I love you come back home_​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

No worries Joe, fire away  loving them tunes man, awesome. Feel free to continue sharing anytime. I'm loving it.


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

^^^I'm loving them too.


I posted this one a while back in the wake n bake thread, but there's got to be room for it here as well.
Positive vibrations for everyone......

[video=youtube;LN38vED24Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Sorry doc. don't mean to clog up your thread.....


The only way to make things right is to post more songs.

[video=youtube;JK2hKzZss5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK2hKzZss5Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Okay, if you all can put up tunes like the goings on in here.....



ha ha ha ha ha
Goings on here? Now what could that mean?

[video=youtube;CV2O01XoobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV2O01XoobU[/video]

lol I'm just playin'.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 18, 2013)

do the hustle 
[video=youtube;2f_lxUOI8ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f_lxUOI8ms[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

Woooo hooo, need I say more?

[video=youtube;FNw6J9g5ahw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FNw6J9g5ahw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

haha I guess you may have a point.


Music reflecting life? Here's a birthday song for hsg.

[video=youtube;Oa91NkTepK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa91NkTepK0[/video]

I tried to find one with girls as pretty as you. Sorry, this was the best I could do.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

^^^^hahaha, OMG! ^^^^  Thanks for the B-day song, that song might even give me a bit of a hangover tomorrow, lol


----------



## TalonToker (May 18, 2013)

*Burp*

The alcohol is flowing and a birthday party is in progress....this song seems to fit the occasion.

[video=youtube;8lVbe0inZ7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lVbe0inZ7Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

It's 4:35 am here. I plan on getting up at 7 to tend to the garden.

[video=youtube;-Tu2eZpA4yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tu2eZpA4yo[/video]

Good night.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

<3
[youtube]ljawHxBl_Rk[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;v-WJ5Pg1wUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-WJ5Pg1wUs[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

Probably my fav band. Eddie always has something to say.

[video=youtube;pWZ-NautY6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWZ-NautY6g[/video]


You ever hear the storyof Mr. Faded Glory?
Say he who rides a pony must someday fallI've been talkin' to my alter, says "Life is what you make itAnd if you make it death well rest your soul away, away, away"
It's a broken kind of feeling, she'd have to tie me to the ceilingA bad moon's comin', better say your prayersI wanna tell her that I love her, but does it really matter?I just can't stand to see you dragging down again, again, again
So I'm singing, oh this is my kinda loveIt's the kind that moves onIt's some kind that leaves me alone, you knowOh this is my kinda loveIt's the kind that moves onIt's the kind that leaves me alone
I used to treat you like a lady, now you're my substitute teacherThis bottle's not a pretty, not a pretty sightI owe the man some money, so I'm turnin over honeyYes, Mr. Faded Glory is once again doin' time, yeah
This is my kinda loveIt's the kind that moves onIt's the kind that leaves me aloneNow this is my kinda loveIt's the kind that moves onIt's the kind that, it's the kind that
Leaves me aloneLike a crown of thornsIt's all who you knowSo don't burn your bridges, woman'Cause someday, yeah
So I'm singingThis is my kinda loveIt's the kind that moves onIt's the kind that leaves you alone, yeahThis is my kinda loveIt's the kind that moves onIt's the kind that, kind that leaves me alone
Like a crown of thornsIt's all who you knowCome on, come on, come onDon't burn your bridges, woman


----------



## TalonToker (May 20, 2013)

I choose to post the following song because yesterday there were many tornados in my area, and today we are getting more of the same. Earlier this afternoon it was so bad that everybody was sent home from work. For thirty-three years I've lived in this area, and this is the first time thats happened. Normally I don't get scared of tornadic weather because I know what to do, but this is ridiculous. My specific area is in the clear right now, but there are more storms coming.

Dr. Greenhorn, I predict you will get a real kick out of the first three seconds of this song. It reminded me of you.

[video=youtube;IgWbD1QC8ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgWbD1QC8ds[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

We almost moved to Ok. a few years ago when the wife was offered a good job out there. I am so glad we didn't. 

I hope you and your loved ones make it through this tornado season ok brother. 

[video=youtube;Z_uSbxUSNmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_uSbxUSNmg[/video]



i will light the match this mornin', so i won't be alone
watch as she lies silent, for soon light will be gone
i will stand arms outstretched, pretend i'm free to roam
i will make my way, through, one more day in hell...
how much difference does it make
how much difference does it make...
i will hold the candle till it burns up my arm
i'll keep takin' punches until their will grows tired
i will stare the sun down until my eyes go blind
hey i won't change direction, and i won't change my mind
how much difference does it make
how much difference does it make..
how much difference...
i'll swallow poison, until i grow immune
i will scream my lungs out till it fills this room
how much difference
how much difference
how much difference does it make
how much difference does it make...​


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;NOZ7cr_UcB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOZ7cr_UcB8[/video]


Well I won't back down, no I won't back down
You could stand me up at the gates of hell
But I won't back down

Gonna stand my ground, won't be turned around
And I'll keep this world from draggin' me down
Gonna stand my ground and I won't back down

Chorus
Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
Hey I will stand my ground
And I won't back down


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

From a user on youtube..........."Theres English, theres spanish and theres Vedder....ish. Rosetta Stones adding a new language to thier library and its called Vedder...ish. lol. Song rocks! if you drink just enuff, right before the&#65279; "ive had to much" mark, the song makes perfect sense." 

hahah so true. Somehow the words don't really matter tho. 

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">[video=youtube;6Q3n0jo7Lt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q3n0jo7Lt0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 20, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> We almost moved to Ok. a few years ago when the wife was offered a good job out there. I am so glad we didn't.
> 
> I hope you and your loved ones make it through this tornado season ok brother.


Thank you so much, joe. We had a crap load off large tornados today. They all missed me and my town, but there are a lot of people that are not so lucky. Many communities where hit. All these pics are from just a few hours ago.







It's still raining, but the front and the t-storms have moved on. I survived this round.
Time to unwind with some Phil.

[video=youtube;egJR3K6UIJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egJR3K6UIJY[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

thanks talon! That was awesome, i did get a kick outta it hajaja

Put this in your pipe and smoke it..
Sweeet


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Thank you so much, joe. We had a crap load off large tornados today. They all missed me and my town, but there are a lot of people that are not so lucky. Many communities where hit. All these pics are from just a few hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 2665416
> View attachment 2665417
> ...



That's some scary shit right there. Do you have a basement or something you can go to if needed? 
Those storms will be here in a few hours. Hopefully they lose some steam by then.


----------



## TalonToker (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> That's some scary shit right there. Do you have a basement or something you can go to if needed?
> Those storms will be here in a few hours. Hopefully they lose some steam by then.


No basement here. I have to go into a walk-in closet off of my bedroom. It's the only room with no walls on the edge of the house.
As the storms were moving away from my area they were intensifying. When I downloaded those pics from a local tv station's website, I also downloaded a number of pics of damage. I didn't want to get too carried away with pictures and they were pretty sad, so I did not post any of the damage. Watch out for this system, it's a beast!


You better run, you better hide......

[video=youtube;JR2nNMGubtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR2nNMGubtQ[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Only severe tstorm watch so far. I have a basement so not to worried.

Besides I ain't skeert I gotta fistful of steel.

[video=youtube;KyZDvZmvhik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyZDvZmvhik[/video]

These guys put on a hell of a show. I saw them once long ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

I love RATM. Favorite band ever


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love RATM. Favorite band ever


Well then one more for my island brother 

ALWAYS KNOW YOUR ENEMY!

[video=youtube;4smim2MNvF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4smim2MNvF8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

One of my favorites!
tried to rep ya but i gotta spread the love

I can relate to all RATM songs... music imitating life, and vice versa. Good stuff Joe


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 21, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> This is a song I first heard a few years ago. It helped me to accept a lot of major changes in my life at the time and it remains to this day one of the most profound songs I know. It still affects me deeply every time.
> (I actually prefer the portugese version by Elis Regina but Susannah McCorkle does a great job too)
> [video=youtube;6MNknFy2gdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MNknFy2gdQ[/video]



I so enjoyed. Thanks Evl


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

I like johnny covering this one. If you've never seen his movie w/Joaquin phoenix you should. 

[video=youtube;hNt6hHYlmR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNt6hHYlmR0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 22, 2013)

Well let me get
to the point.
Let's roll
another joint
and turn the radio loud.
I'm too alone
to be proud.

[video=youtube;9TlBTPITo1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

put this in your pipe and smoke it...
[youtube]fBc3yicEQV0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2013)

Lyrics are in the video, and if it ain't then watch the video and learn it......with this song I'm out for a bit... see y'all on the flip side of the moon... One Love gang ...and remember this.....what you reap is what you sow...truer words never spoken.. and a quote from Bob.....dueces!!
[youtube]lvrDsK2c62A[/youtube]


And no, this is not a bob song, lol. But still, truer words never spoken... create your destiny. I am...


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

^^^A little pepper for the pipe. hahaha I love it!


I've had a case of Carly-on-the-brain this evening. Ever since I posted one of her tunes earlier tonight in 'what are you listening to' I've been jamming to her songs on youtube all night. I'd like to share one here before I hit the sack.
This one is also known as the Heinz kechup theme song.

[video=youtube;4NwP3wes4M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwP3wes4M8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

I never do what I'm told

[video=youtube;2Hf-B9Tqkss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hf-B9Tqkss[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

Here's one for all of us single people. Never stop looking for love.

[video=youtube;V6NHphqXdH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6NHphqXdH8[/video]

I ain't gone 'n' give up on love
Love won't give up on me
I ain't gone 'n' give up on love
Love ain't gone 'n' give up on me
Every tear that I've cried
Only washed away the fear inside
Now I, I ain't gone 'n' give up on love

Every beat of my heart
Pounds with joy and not with pain
Every beat of my heart
Pounds with joy and not in vain
And although those are painful memories
Only brought me to my knees
I was just given up on love

Little Johnny Taylor told us so long ago
What about the midnight cryin'
Wo that cheatin' and lyin'
What about the price that will
Oh surely be paid
Those that gave up on love
Love will have it's day
I ain't givin' up on love

I ain't gone 'n' give up on love
Love won't give up on me
I ain't gone 'n' give up on love
Love won't give up on me
Every time I cry
Love just won't let me be
Won't set me free


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

I can't stop thinking about the summer of 1990.

[video=youtube;V5AztWseIdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5AztWseIdU[/video]

love to love you baby... (5X)

When you're laying so close to me
there's no place I'd rather you be
than with me here

love to love you baby... (3X)

do it to me again and again
you put me in such an awful spin
in a spin

love to love you baby... (3X)

lay your head down real close to me
soothe my mind and set me free
set me free

love to love you baby... (6X)

When you're laying so close to me
there's no place I'd rather you be
than with me here

love to love you baby... (3X)

do it to me again and again
you put me in such an awful spin
in a spin

love to love you baby... (30X)

[Donna Cums] (at 8:35)

love to love you baby... (8X)

love to love you baby, baby (2X)
love to love you baby, love to love
love to love you baby, baby (2X)
love to love you baby, love to love
love to love you baby, baby (2X)
love to love you baby, love to love

love to love you baby, baby (2X)
love to love you baby, love to love
love to love you baby, baby (2X)
love to love you baby, love to love
love to love you baby, baby (2X)
love to love you baby, love to love

-Repeat most of it from the top-


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 25, 2013)

to my father, and my sons 
[video=youtube;Q29YR5-t3gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29YR5-t3gg[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 25, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again.


You are one cool human being . Thanks is the best I can do.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 25, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TalonToker again.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 25, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EvlMunkee again.

I had not thought of this in many moons.


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;n_KH_3FCE2A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_KH_3FCE2A&amp;list=PLQD_8FBOz8n6mPrkoUiEaGed aaBnNirq-[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

This thread needs some Santana.

[video=youtube;jn-UZwtLfH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn-UZwtLfH4[/video]

You be you and let me be me
No strings attached emotionally
I wanna get a little crazy that's putting it plain
You got the medicine and I got the pain

When you just wanna feel good
Like the doctor said
One good dose of loving
Is gonna straighten out your head

You got an open invitation
On that you can rely
You got a prepaid reservation
And that's the only way to fly

Let's make love, the feeling is right
Just passing by like ships in the night
Oughta get a little friendly there's no time like now
You bring the attitude and I'll show you how

Anytime you're ready
Anytime at all
Just come on over
You don't even have to call

You got an open invitation
On that you can rely
You got a prepaid reservation
That's the only way to fly

When you just wanna feel good
Like the doctor said
One good dose of loving
Is gonna straighten out your head

You got an open invitation
On that you can rely, oh my
You got a prepaid reservation
And that's the only way to fly


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

Hey! Dont' laugh.....this is some good stuff.

[video=youtube;RkihKdznWwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkihKdznWwo[/video]

There will be another song for me
And I will sing it
There will be another dream for me
Someone will bring it

I will drink the wine while it is warm
And never let you catch me looking at the sun
And after all the loves of my life
After all the loves of my life, you'll still be the one

I will take my life into my hands and I will use it
I will win the worship in your eyes and I will lose it
I will have the things that I desire
And my passion flow like rivers from the sky

And after all the loves of my life
Oh, after all the loves of my life
You will still be the one, and I'll ask myself why?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 1, 2013)

This song speaks to my soul.

[video=youtube;7IZ-jATBq9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IZ-jATBq9A[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;lP2xcjtgcIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP2xcjtgcIc[/video]

Every time I get stuck in traffic....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2013)

lyrics are in the video
[youtube]r4mi5AJEX9M[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rk_sAHh9s08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_sAHh9s08[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG...I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;zCpdHvZnxYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCpdHvZnxYk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Yaaaaa talon!!! Good for you my friend. love the passion


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 4, 2013)

Thaks Dr G! She is a teacher at the school where I work my IT job. I fell for her a few days ago, but wasn't sure how to proceed since we work together. I wanted to tell her so badly. She solved my problem today when she said to me the words that I wanted to say to her.
One more tune and then I must tidy up my place. Keely is coming over tonight!!! I can't wait!

[video=youtube;kcYIZ-cduvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcYIZ-cduvM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

There's something about live music.. it's magical..
[youtube]ZBDmUqp0JTU[/youtube]


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 5, 2013)

My mom sang this to me every day when I was a child. It was always Our Song.

I'd planned on getting this down on my guitar, recording a video of me singing it, and giving it to her on DVD... but time passed too quickly. She passed away May 3, 2010; she was only 58. I still can't hear this song without soaking my face with tears (forget about having a shred of ability to sing it!), yet I still feel a comfort embrace me when I play it, as if I am still that 4 year old child in my mom's arms, hearing her angelic voice and gazing into her loving eyes. Bittersweet, to be sure.

[youtube]gJAKmWAIKcY[/youtube]


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 5, 2013)

*This could have been a most awesome "Twilight Zone" episode!*
(Lyrics below.)

No more Helen Reddy posts... but the previous one put this one in my head. lol


[youtube]UQKyGt_I5L4[/youtube]



Angie Baby - Helen Reddy


you live your life in the songs you hear
on the rock and roll radio
and when a young girl doesn't have any friends
thats a really nice place to go
folks hoping you'd turn out cool
but they had to take you out of school
you're a little touched you know, angie baby

lovers appear in your room each night
and they whirl you across the floor
but they always seem to fade away
when your daddy taps on your door
"angie girl are you all right?
tell the radio goodnight"
all alone once more, angie baby

angie baby, you're a special lady
living in a world of make believe...
well maybe...

stopping at her house is a neighbor boy
with evil on his mind
'cause he's been peeking in angie's room
at the night through her window blind
"i see your folks have gone away
would you dance with me today?
i'll show you how to have a good time, angie baby"

when he walks in the room he feels confused
like he walked into a play
and the music's so loud it spins him around
till his soul has lost its way
and as she turns the volume down
he's getting smaller with the sound
it seems to pull him off the ground
toward the radio he's bound
never to be found...

the headlines read that a boy disapeared
and everyone thinks he died
except a crazy girl with a secret lover
who keeps her satisfied
it's so nice to be insane
no one asks you to explain
radio by your side, angie baby

angie baby, you're a special lady
living in a world of make believe...
well maybe...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Loving the tunes kat! Thanks for sharing. Feel free to drop in and share at anytime


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

i just love this song its badass hahahahah
[video=youtube;3dyNbMVfeyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dyNbMVfeyM&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;shuffl e=4159[/video]
Well I don't feel better
When I'm fucking around
And I don't write better
When I'm stuck in the ground
So don't teach me a lesson
Cause I've already learned
Yeah the sun will be shining
And my children will burn

Oh the heart beats in its cage

I don't want what you want
I don't feel what you feel
See I'm stuck in a city
But I belong in a field

Yeah we got left, left, left, left, left, left, left

Now it's three in the morning and you're eating alone

Oh the heart beats in its cage

All our friends, they're laughing at us
All of those you loved you mistrust
Help me I'm just not quite myself
Look around there's no one else left
I went to the concert and I fought through the crowd
Guess I got too excited when I thought you were around

Oh he gets left, left, left, left, left, left, left

I'm sorry you were thinking; I would steal your fire.
The heart beats in its cage
Yes the heart beats in its cage
Alright

And the heart beats in its cage


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

as always, great to see you drop in this thread sunni

Uploader ain't working for me though, something about me not being Canadian lol oh well. Can't watch the vid. Bummers


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2013)

In many ways I'll miss the good old days
Someday
Someday.
It hurts to say but I want you to stay

Sometimes
Sometimes
When we was young, oh man did we have fun

Always
Always
Promises they break before they're made
Sometimes
Sometimes

My ex says I'm lacking in depth
I will do my best
You say you want to stand by my side
Darling your heads not right

I see alone we stand, together we fall apart
Yeah I think ill be alright
I'm working so I won't have to try so hard
Tables they turn sometimes

Oh... someday
I ain't wasting no more time

Trying, trying

And now my fears they come to me in threes
So I 
Sometimes
They fade, my friend, you say the strangest things
I find

Sometimes
Oh my ex says I'm lacking in depth
Still I will try my best
You say you want to stand by my side

Darling your heads not right
You see alone we stand together we fall apart
Yeah I think ill be alright
I'm working so I won't have to try so hard

Tables they turn sometimes
Oh someday
Still I ain't wasting no more time.
[video=youtube;knU9gRUWCno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knU9gRUWCno[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2013)

if you do watch the video the video to it is so cute 
[video=youtube;mpaPBCBjSVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc&amp;list=RD02pl15PlIXHIk[/video]
I wanted love, I needed love,
Most of all, most of all
Someone said true love was dead
And I'm bound to fall, bound to fall
For you
Oh, what can I do?
Yeah

Take my badge but my heart remains
Lovin' you, baby child
Tighten up on your reigns
You're runnin' wild, runnin' wild
It's true

Sick for days in so many ways
I'm achin' now, I'm achin' now
It's times like these I need relief
Please show me how,oh show me how
To get right
Yeah, it's out of sight

When I was young and moving fast
Nothing slowed me down,
Oh slowed me down
Now I let the others pass
I've come around,
Oh come around
'Cause I've found

Living just to keep going
Going just to be sane
All the while not knowing
It's such a shame

I don't need to get steady
I know just how I feel
I'm telling you to be ready
My dear


----------



## sullivan666 (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YYaGChm8RWw]http://youtu.be/YYaGChm8RWw[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

That's what being in love makes you wanna do....to me anyway

[youtube]hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

I so admire...

If life could be so perfect... <3

[youtube]pjA7Rc21fmI[/youtube]

Lyrics are in the video....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't very well go to  without posting at least one tune in this thread now, can I?

[video=youtube;meMcdAGJmP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meMcdAGJmP0[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2013)

The fall of Communism:

[video=youtube;n4RjJKxsamQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;5UPmATb46Cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UPmATb46Cc&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;index= 57[/video]
Sunny, yesterday my life was filled with rain.
Sunny, you smiled at me and really eased the pain.
The dark days are gone, and the bright days are here,
My Sunny&#65279; one shines so sincere.
Sunny one so true, I love you.
Sunny, thank you for the sunshine bouquet.
Sunny, thank you for the love you brought my way.
You gave to me your all and all.
Now I feel ten feet tall.
Sunny one so true, I love you.


damn straight im so cool theres a song about me


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Me-lqQaOpk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me-lqQaOpk8[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dh3bleXWaCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk[/video]

My 18 year old self got to see these guys rock the fuckin' house.
No Bootsy  but they did Maggot Brain and my mexican gf hated it at the time. 
Had tickets to Limp Bizkit on the same night, chose P-Funk instead. 
Lost the girl, and I'd make the same choice over and over again. 1 white boy, 
in the whole crowd and you couldn't tell it over the music....DOPE!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

I just had too.. it feels so right, it just belongs in here. . Listen to the tune and if you don't know the lyrics by now, then learn it
One love

[youtube]HaA3YZ6QdJU[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

We all know of a couple like Brenda and Eddie. lol Just wave goodbye to them....

[video=youtube;gecSWeu3UhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gecSWeu3UhQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

Have we seen any Blondie in this thread yet?

[video=youtube;wmG7NfCdaCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmG7NfCdaCo[/video]

All I want is a room with a view.
A sight worth seeing, a vision of you.
All I want is a room with a view, oh...
I will give you my finest hour, the one I spent watching you shower.
I will give you my finest hour, oh, yeah.
All I want is a photo in my wallet.
A small remembrance of something more solid.
All I want is a picture of you.
Picture this - a day in December.
Picture this - freezing cold weather.
You got clouds on your lids and you'd be on the skids if it weren't for your job at the garage.
If you could only,
Picture this - a sky full of thunder.
Picture this - my telephone number.
One and one is what I'm telling you, oh, yeah.
All I want is 20/20 vision.
A total portrait with no omissions.
All I want is a vision of you, oh...
If you can,
Picture this - a day in December.
Picture this - freezing cold weather.
You got clouds on your lids and you'd be on the skids if it weren't for your job at the garage.
If you could only,
Picture this - a sky full of thunder.
Picture this - my telephone number.
One and one is what I'm telling you.
Get a pocket computer, try to do what ya used to do, yeah.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bzyte8X8SDc]http://youtu.be/bzyte8X8SDc[/video]

No this is not Delbert what ever it says on the cover. Its some deep blues.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;N5wVZwdHmRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=N5wVZwdHmRY[/video]

from one of my favourite bands. I might take the midnight plane one of these nights. (train won't work)


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;cPQcnjlwtE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPQcnjlwtE4[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;N5wVZwdHmRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=N5wVZwdHmRY[/video]
> 
> from one of my favourite bands. I might take the midnight plane one of these nights. (train won't work)


I like that one too. 

Btw, you can take the midnight plane to here anytime.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've got SRV on the brain tonight.

[video=youtube;TMY9Wrh1oPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMY9Wrh1oPA[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

"When I'm feeling blue , guitar coming thru to soothe me. Thanks for the joy that you gave to me. I want you to know i believe in your song"...
[youtube]eMeEVTtH4Qk[/youtube]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;lLeCB7Kn-VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLeCB7Kn-VE[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;I1wg1DNHbNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cyh__QQD2js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyh__QQD2js[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;mrojrDCI02k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrojrDCI02k[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;TeRQiK63Rho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeRQiK63Rho[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 12, 2013)

I love that tune from the Verve. It reminds me of this one....

(lyrics are in the vid)
[video=youtube;7uq2sCra4rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uq2sCra4rE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Loving the tunes gang! Thanks for sharing, keep em coming!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y_2c_E_c-U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_2c_E_c-U0[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;UCmUhYSr-e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

I am in such a great mood!

[video=youtube;-0Gg7RULwrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Gg7RULwrI[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qHFxncb1gRY]http://youtu.be/qHFxncb1gRY[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;jhdFe3evXpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhdFe3evXpk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^Darn, "The uploader has not made this video available in your country". I hate when that happens.

[video=youtube;6ur55juZ4Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ur55juZ4Og[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;U1tYZCieeyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tYZCieeyI[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

Such a vicious cycle 
[video=youtube;xA8tUUrSTIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA8tUUrSTIw[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;scif2vfg1ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scif2vfg1ug[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

well not many like post 307 or 308 so......"like the 309?"  
[video=youtube;X0hgBB0fisU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0hgBB0fisU[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;wa2nLEhUcZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;fnDjtRP1Azs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnDjtRP1Azs[/video]

The innocence of sleeping children 
Dressed in white and slowly dreaming
Stops all time
I slow my steps and start to blur
So many years have filled my heart
I never though I'd say those words

Further we go
And older we grow
The more we know
The less we show

The very first time I saw your face
I thought of a song and quickly changed the tune
The very first time I touched your skin
I thought of a story and rushed to reach the end too soon

Oh remember
Please don't change

And so the fall came thirteen years
A shiny ring and how I could forget your name
The air no longer in my throat
Another perfect lie is choked
But it always feels the same

So they close together
Dressed in red and yellow
Innocent forever
Sleeping children in their blue soft rooms
Still dream


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;RGT4V6JmINA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGT4V6JmINA[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

Remember, this is the music reflects life thread. Let's make 'em relevant.


(lyrics are in the vid)
[video=youtube;lgnnPGihDXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgnnPGihDXQ[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;5RMrltCDCwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RMrltCDCwI[/video]

This is not one of my favorites, but the era it was made I lost a lot of my family.
I myself was in the hospital for several months, a lot of pain in the late 80's.
This is for my Uncle John and Grandma Barbara. I only listen to it for them. 
Never do I listen to it for pleasure, as it is a very painful song.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;FYE6Nw8UkKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYE6Nw8UkKg[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;uIbXvaE39wM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM[/video]

While I was in the hospital this is what my mom told me...


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Le-3MIBxQTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le-3MIBxQTw[/video]

So good...


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;zls8DFx9UCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zls8DFx9UCw[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;4LFqWIKayIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LFqWIKayIE[/video]

Got through my armor...


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 15, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Remember, this is the music reflects life thread. Let's make 'em relevant.


I actually believe that all music is an art form that is relative to life in one form or another. The relevance in interpretations may vary widely from person to person.
As I'm sure you know......That's one of the many great things about music.  

[video=youtube;2CPC0cCagOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CPC0cCagOE[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jun 15, 2013)

song says it all
[video=youtube;RPjhakaK-yI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjhakaK-yI&list=RD0255DO5sNGZ_s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> I actually believe that all music is an art form that is relative to life in one form or another. The relevance in interpretations may vary widely from person to person.
> As I'm sure you know......That's one of the many great things about music.


Forgive me, My friend. You are 100% right, and I sometimes have trouble not saying stupid things. Please accept my apologies.
Back to the love songs.....

[video=youtube;ixjz-gfQKjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixjz-gfQKjc[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Qe2VWCFAjoE]http://youtu.be/Qe2VWCFAjoE[/video]

Very sad......................


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 17, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Forgive me, My friend. You are 100% right, and I sometimes have trouble not saying stupid things. Please accept my apologies.
> Back to the love songs.....


I wouldn't say your comment was stupid , my friend ....just more like a civil display of a strong artistical fire of desire & I like it. 
I take & see it much like the passion of the OP, DGH, to acknowledge , share & compare the words or meaning/definition of music. 
Much to respect a person that isn't afraid & is willing to honestly accept responsibility for his/her words or actions, regardless.
You have every right to speak you mind as you wish & as far as I know you are always very civil about it..... so no worries & major respect right back atcha my friend ,TT.


BTW...I went to a nice little garden party this weekend.

"I said Hello Mary Jane ......there was magic in the air.
I didn't see a walrus but I ........seen a polar bear"

[video=youtube;uAHR7_VZdRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAHR7_VZdRw[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]




Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
Something but the past is done?
Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
Something but the past is done?

Why can't we not be sober?
I just want to start this over.
Why can't we drink forever.
I just want to start this over.

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
I will work to elevate you
Just enough to bring you down.​


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 20, 2013)

Nothing quite as impressive as watching tool on strong Lsd

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]




*"The Pot"

Who are you to wave your finger?
Ya' must have been out your head.
Eye hole deep in muddy waters.
You practically raised the dead.

Rob the grave, to snow the cradle.
Then burn the evidence down.
Soapbox, house of cards, and glass,
So don't go tossin' your stones around.

You must have been high.
You must have been high.
You must have been.

Foot in mouth, and head up asshole.
Whatcha talkin' 'bout?
Difficult to dance 'round this one
'til you pull it out, boy!

You must have been, so high.
You must have been, so high.

Steal, borrow, refer, save your shady inference.
kangaroo done hung the juror with the innocent.

Now you're weeping shades of cozened indigo
Got lemon juice up in your...EYE!

When you pissed all over my black kettle
You must have been HIGH, HIGH
You must have been HIGH, HIGH

Who are you to wave your finger?
So full of it.
Eyeballs deep in muddy waters
Fuckin' hypocrite.

Liar, lawyer, mirror, show me.
What's the difference?

kangaroo done hung the guilty with the innocent.

NOW!!
You'll weep or, change the cozened indigo.
Got lemon juice up in your high eye.
When you pissed all over my black kettle
You musta been!

So who are you to wave your finger?
Who are you to wave your fatty fingers at me?
You must, have been, out your, mind!

Weepin' shades of indigo
Shed without a reason
Weepin' shades of indigo

Liar, lawyer,
Mirror for ya,
What's the difference?
kangaroo be stoned
He's guilty as the government

NOW!!
Will you weep or, change the cozened indigo
Got lemon juice up in your, EYE!!
EYE!!

Now when you pissed all over my black kettle.
You musta been HIGH, HIGH, HIGH, HIGH.
Eyeballs deep in muddy waters
Your balls deep in muddy waters.
Ganja, please, you must have been out your MIND!!!!

*


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 20, 2013)

and to complete my trifecta 


[video=youtube;TZemFKSu3lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZemFKSu3lE[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 20, 2013)

faaaaaaawhk it one more 


[video=youtube;E8vmaj75xzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8vmaj75xzE[/video]





*"Ænema"

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see Armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will.
I sure could use a vacation from this

Bullshit three ring circus sideshow of freaks

Here in this hopeless fucking hole we call L.A.
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any fucking time. Any fucking day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona Bay.

Fret for your figure and
Fret for your latte and
Fret for your lawsuit and
Fret for your hairpiece and
Fret for your Prozac and
Fret for your pilot and
Fret for your contract and
Fret for your car.

It's a bullshit three ring circus sideshow of freaks

Here in this hopeless fucking hole we call L.A.
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any fucking time. Any fucking day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona Bay.

Some say a comet will fall from the sky.
Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves.
Followed by fault lines that cannot sit still.
Followed by millions of dumbfounded dip shits.

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see Armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will cause
I sure could use a vacation from this

Stupid shit, silly shit, stupid shit...

One great big festering neon distraction,
I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.

Learn to swim. [3x]

Mom's gonna fix it all soon.
Mom's comin' round to put it back the way it ought to be.

Learn to swim.

Fuck L Ron Hubbard and
Fuck all his clones.
Fuck all these gun-toting
Hip gangster wannabes.

Learn to swim.

Fuck retro anything.
Fuck your tattoos.
Fuck all you junkies and
Fuck your short memory.

Learn to swim.

Fuck smiley glad-hands
With hidden agendas.
Fuck these dysfunctional,
Insecure actresses.

Learn to swim.

Cause I'm praying for rain
And I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom, please flush it all away.
I wanna see it go right in and down.
I wanna watch it go right in.
Watch you flush it all away.

Time to bring it down again.
Don't just call me pessimist.
Try and read between the lines.

I can't imagine why you wouldn't
Welcome any change, my friend.

I wanna see it all come down.
Bring it down
Suck it down.
Flush it down.
*


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;n2nNpMJG3Mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2nNpMJG3Mk[/video]

The sun will rise thru tears in my eyes
If you go so don't cause those rainbows
Would be only prison to me
I'm like white light prism I'm free
I'm with you that's who I want to be
It's what you do for me

You my love
Nothing but the best for you
That's why I'm giving you
My love
Nothing less you know it's true

When I lay me
Down to sleep
Pray that you'll
Forever be
My love
Tell me what you're gonne do
With all of my love

Forget a penny the feed fountain a dime
Each day a way is a mountain to climb I'm
Wishin u were here
Cause then I could fly
I try still cry though
When you say goodbye
So make it real
Don't you know you
Make me feel
Like we could seal the deal
That's why I'm giving you

My love
Nothing but the best for you
My love
Nothing less you know it's true
When I lay me
Down to sleep
Pray that you'll
Forever be
My love
Tell me what you're gonne do
With all of my love

My love
If you're good
Then you can get
My love
You know you're never losin with
My love
I'm showin while provin it I'm
Like I do

My love
Nothing but the best for you
My love
Nothing less you know it's true
When I lay me
Down to sleep
Pray that you'll
Forever be
My love
Tell me what you're gonne do
With all of my love


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 24, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Remember, this is the music reflects life thread. Let's make 'em relevant.


is this one ok Sir ? lol 

[video=youtube;TGDQ85Dg-ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGDQ85Dg-ss[/video]


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;OJWOtL-PZiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWOtL-PZiE[/video]

Fleetwood Mac - Man of the world 1969

Shall I tell you about my life
They say I'm a man of the world
I've flown across every tide
And I've seen lots of pretty girls

I guess I've got everything I need
I would't ask for more
And there's no one I'd rather be
But I just wish that I'd never been born


And I need a good woman
to make me feel like a good man should
I don't say I'm a good man
Oh, but I would be if I could

I could tell you about my life
And keep you amused I'm sure
About all the times I've cried
And how I don't want to be sad anymore
And how I wish I was in love


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 24, 2013)

You KNOW you are gold, skunkd0c. Don't mind me. As I mentioned to Me & my friend, I felt really bad for making that comment, and after listening to 'A Message to You Rudy', now I really feel like shit. lol
You keep doing your thing as I see nothing wrong with it at all. Don't you change a thing, buddy.

[video=youtube;sLm3Khusq_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLm3Khusq_8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 25, 2013)

My gf is about to move out of the country, so right about now I can really relate to this song.

[video=youtube;OlKaVFqxERk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlKaVFqxERk[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;HGOfgG5xsNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGOfgG5xsNY[/video]

This takes me back. Not to the fifties, I hadn't been born just yet.


----------



## Steve French (Jun 25, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> is this one ok Sir ? lol


I was quite confused for a long time because of songs like this. Thought Rudy was this really common name in the UK. Why else would they have 50 tunes named after the fucker?


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;J4BT-AEr1J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4BT-AEr1J4[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;qVDVd9ViDQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVDVd9ViDQE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 29, 2013)

Alone again.....


fuc

[video=youtube;upyX7IVTa0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upyX7IVTa0I[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jun 29, 2013)

its a praise and worship to your God.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;5jsdto5TbnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jsdto5TbnM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

well doc, I know you are not here anymore but i'm gonna keep this thread going anyway.

this always gets me [video]http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=chr-greentree_gc&amp;ei=utf-8&amp;ilc=12&amp;type=302398&amp;p=carmina+burana[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well doc, I know you are not here anymore but i'm gonna keep this thread going anyway.
> 
> this always gets me [video]http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=chr-greentree_gc&amp;ei=utf-8&amp;ilc=12&amp;type=302398&amp;p=carmina+burana[/video]



Where Doc???? Please tell me hes alright. Good man


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Where Doc???? Please tell me hes alright. Good man



he left us bro. He's aight tho.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

miss you bro  [video=youtube;rYEDA3JcQqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;XEbVq8pb3QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEbVq8pb3QE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;MmZexg8sxyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZexg8sxyk[/video]

Today is a good day.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;WgBeu3FVi60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBeu3FVi60[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> .


[video=youtube;KsomXlyTyaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsomXlyTyaQ[/video]

Omgosh you like M&K?!!! That's so cool. I totally feel loved!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

I <3 Matt and Kim!

[video=youtube;PilVAqMMSnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PilVAqMMSnc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I <3 Matt and Kim!
> 
> [video=youtube;PilVAqMMSnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PilVAqMMSnc[/video]


OMGoshness!!! I'm all worked up now! *oh no!* You're such an awesome guy. I saw M&K in Frisco last year in a super small crowd, and I got to talk to Kimmy/buy her some vodka/pomegranate, and talk about how punk rock MADE M&K....

Thankies to Meta for being rad. Made my day. If that means anything.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha...i try.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;p3T1pyL7s8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3T1pyL7s8k[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;FLM3oIHxYDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLM3oIHxYDA[/video]

That there was the story of my life.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, I lied, this here describes my main activity outside of doing drugs and having a wank.

[video=youtube;M7u5SdjDSQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7u5SdjDSQQ[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;9m7tPikH0UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m7tPikH0UA[/video]

Thank you, ta! Ta! OoooooooooooOOOOOOOOHHHHH!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;w9lzL14S9GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9lzL14S9GU[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;tCZ3JyngVNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZ3JyngVNs[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 22, 2014)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you ever feel you could relate to songs? like the song was made for you? well that's what this thread is about. music that i feel was pages took outta my life...


yes....

[video=youtube;0xE5f62vPOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xE5f62vPOo[/video]


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (Apr 17, 2014)

Those 3 reflect a huge part of me and my life










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwzoWKUZTe0&list=PLZYg-bu8Ym7qub9TwByoqAo5ULP5FCUmi

<333

















Life always reveals her secrets in the less expected moment! Even if you are living sad events..Keep your head up and wait! Always hope for something beter or for things to change ! I learned in this life that good things always come to those who know to be patient  Sorry for bad english yall and btw have a good night


----------

